# Introducing, CalmWaters' new guy Mateo



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

heres the new CrownTail Im sending to Calmwaters next week, hes gorgeous! :lol:
green bodied with purple and gold fins. Im sure she will take better pics and post them too lol

here he is flaring at my new guy! 
the little show off, my fins are bigger than your fins!

View attachment 5080


View attachment 5081

here u can see the gold, looks like gold dust!
View attachment 5082


View attachment 5083


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh Christina he is beautiful! I am so looking forward to getting him next week. Thank you so much for getting me such a handsome man.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

trust me, these pics dont do him justice! he looks like he has gold dust on his fins, its so pretty


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

This is my favorite shot I love how full his fins are:


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

he was showing off to his neighbor,lol, a tiny little guy i just got a couple hours ago lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He is soooo gorgeous! Calmwaters, you're so lucky!

Ohh Christina, will you find me a betta too? Lol.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

lol, whatcha looking for? lol


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

oh your so lucky i have noah, if i didnt have one that looked like mateo, id be keeping this guy. lol 
i keep watching him, he is just amazing. i cant get over the gold on his fin tips, just beautiful


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I reaaally want to go to Petco now. I'd love a HM or a DBT.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOAH WOAH WOAH!!!!!!! Sorry Calmwaters, I'm gonna steeeal himmmm......


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

the halfmoons here never quite look good, the only one i did see sold before i got back to get him lol

once in a while they have a nice delta or a double tail though

im still looking for a nice halfmoon 

im thoroughly convinced theres no helping me at this point LOL

lol doggyhogg, hes spoken for


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I live in the middle of nowhere and GPS does not work alot of times here in the mountains so good luck finding me. LOL


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

omg hysterical!!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah Christina, you're almost at 50! You can do it! Lol. 

And then when you get to 50, why not get another 50 and make a full 100?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

lol ok ok a
BUT 100 is THE limit!!! lol


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes the more the Merrier right? Wasn't there another color you were looking for? Seems like you wanted a white one or something.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Lol! You say that now, but you never know...

Later on you'll think 'I already have 100, what's 100 more?' ;-)


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Lol


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

lol! ya right
ya i wanted, white, black, yellow and orange, and purple.
i found the purple, orange of course and black so now i still want a white crowntail and a white delta 
cindylou has promised me a white crowntail, woohoo

and i want some really nice halfmoons


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

At the really nice LFS I go to they had one that looks like Lindo white body but with more red spots on the tail but I can't remember what kind of tail he had.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

well if ya happen to get a picture, who knows lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a white delta, but no ones getting him


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

lol codered!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL I may just get that picture tomorrow. I could ship him in Tiny Tims container after his tank gets here Monday. LOL I would also like to have a solid white one but can never find one around here. Lindo is the closest I have ever seen to being all white.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

haha ill be looking forward to it 

oh my gawd i need serious help


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL I think we are all ok its the ones that don't have bettas that need help because they are missing out on such a great little fish. LOL


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i just bought mateos container and his bubble wrap and tape lol he will be strapped in and ready to ship monday. i wonder if i should not feed him sunday so as not to stress him for shipping. i heard thats what the breeders do before shipping, no food the day before.

whatcha think?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ya, ya gotta "wonder" about the nonbetta owners lmao


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I think its a good idea not to feed them Sunday. Oh and by the way George is picky he does not like flakes he did eat a few pellets yesterday and then today he had frozen Daphnia.
Edit: Maybe if everyone had at least one Betta to watch swim around then everyone would be less stressed out and more happy. LOL


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

exactly!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

LOL so true Calmwaters...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes, good idea to not feed them for a few days. It causes less stress, and makes it so ammonia doesn't build up so fast in the container.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I missed out on this thread because I played canasta all day. What a beautiful fish!!! I went and got my orange one but he's not a pumpkin orange. That's what I was going to name him. lol


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

omgggg SO AMAZING!

Christina! why dont u get me fish! haha


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ya ida had to keep this guy, but i have his twin already lol


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

omg...he's GORGEOUS!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh my gosh! He is sooooooooooooooooooo beautiful, what a great purple color, yikes, I need to steal him! Do you often have fish like that where you live?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

not very often, but, i have his twin and she loves him so i know she wanted one just like him and here he is


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Christina kind of off topic but what color mystery snails do you have?


----------

